# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  'War' on poisonous Australia Toad

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, March. 29th, 2009: 'War' on poisonous Australia Toad

*[VIDEO FOOTAGE IN FULL ARTICLE - SEE LINK AT BOTTOM OF THIS POST]

People in the Australian state of Queensland have taken part in a mass capture of poisonous cane toads as part of a collective effort at pest control.

The celebratory cull is known as Toad Day Out and was advocated by a Queensland politician, Shane Knuth.

The toads have to be captured alive and unharmed, examined by experts, and then killed humanely under the event rules. 

Continued: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7970651.stm

----------


## FrogFreak

How massive IS the cane toad population in Austrailia?!Man...with all those toads being killed...there has GOT to be a good use for them! :/

----------


## John Clare

Their use for them is to turn them into fertilizer...

----------


## justin shockey

thats gay let them tack over

----------


## Alex Shepack

That is one of the better ideas they've had for eliminating Cane Toads.  It's about time they did something about their burgeoning population. Just my opinion.

Alex

----------


## Billy

It's a shame that Australia won't allow the export of wildlife, they could gather them up for the pet trade. I know that they are a pest species in that country, but people put them there, and maybe they could do something other than killing them. I could maybe buy a large warehouse and start up something like "Adopt a Cane Toad Ranch" :Smile: . I'm sorry, I do like them, and they do have a lot of personality. I have mixed feelings on this issue of B. marinus in Australia. Just my 2 cents folks.

----------


## Kurt

> thats gay let them tack over


They are an invasive species in Australia and else where. They can't be aloud to take over as they are helping to drive native species to extinction. Australia has lost at least seven frog species to extinction since 1979 and more are on the path to extinction. Chytrid has played a big part in this, but so has the so-called cane toad.

The presence of these unwanted toads has also put many of other animal species in danger as well. They have to go in order to protect and preserve the native Australian species. 

Just to send the point home here is a picture of a critcally endangered native Australian frog, _Pseudophryne corroboree_

----------


## justin shockey

ya your rite i was talking out of my ***

----------


## Kurt

> ya your rite i was talking out of my ***


Yup  :Big Grin:

----------


## justin shockey

that is a series problem i did not no i guess there doing all they can but in the mean time they should get all of the rare species and try to breed them so we do not lose them all

----------


## justin shockey

PS Kurt go to food trapping

----------


## Kurt

There are several individuals and institutions that are breeding rare frogs, but not everything can be bred in captivity. Some species require conditions or certain types of food which cannot be reproduced in captivity. Even with captive breeding the deck is still stacked against us, as the environment itself needs fixing for amphibian populations to thrive.

----------


## justin shockey

i no but we need to do more and the people that don't care are all a bunch of ****ing *** holes

----------


## Alex Shepack

For the most part, I agree with Kurt.  There are actually quite a few programs that are breeding rare and endangered frogs, in fact some species that are pretty much extinct in the wild breed quite well in captivity (A. zeteki for instance).  The issue is that there is a major lack of suitable, clean, habitat to release them into.  And yes, in some ways I do agree with you Justin, I think there could be more done to breed some of these species.  I'm a major proponent for getting hobbyists involved in the breeding of some of these species.  I could write a essay on why I believe that, but i'll spare everyone.  There has been some push in recent years to get hobbyists involved through initiatives like Tree Walkers International and its project, the Amphibian Steward Network, but there is still a long way to go.  

Alex

----------


## justin shockey

that's the **** I'm talking about

----------


## Billy

Well said Alex

----------

